#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Europees Parlement corrupt

## Rob Gosseling

.
*Europees Parlement corrupt*

*Belgi verdenkt Qatar van corruptie in EU: 16 invallen in Brussel*


De vrijdag in Belgi gearresteerde Eva Kaili, vicevoorzitter van het Europees Parlement, tijdens een recente bijeenkomst in Brussel. *Foto Europees Parlement/AFP*

*Omkoping* Kocht Qatar invloed in het Europees Parlement? De Belgische politie arresteerde vrijdag een Europarlementarir en deed zestien huiszoekingen. Brussel is in shock.


Bron : *nrc.nl* - 11 december 2022

Het was een gloedvol betoog dat Europarlementarir Eva Kaili eind november hield in de grote zaal van het Europarlement in Straatsburg. Alle negatieve berichtgeving over arbeidsmigranten in Qatar, zo hield de sociaaldemocrate haar collegas voor, was zeer onterecht. Het land, onderstreepte Kaili, was juist een voorloper op het gebied van arbeidsrechten en een belangrijke mondiale vredesonderhandelaar. Het gaat om een nieuwe generatie van intelligente, hoog opgeleide mensen, aldus de Griekse.

Afgelopen vrijdag werd Kaili door de Belgische politie gearresteerd. De verdenking is onder meer omkoping door Qatar, wisten Belgische media snel te melden, de Golfstaat waar momenteel het WK voetbal plaatsvindt. De Griekse Europarlementarir, tevens vicevoorzitter van het Europarlement, is de meest prominente verdachte in een corruptieschandaal dat Brussel dezer dagen op zijn grondvesten doet schudden. Alberto Alemanno, hoogleraar rechten aan HEC Paris, spreekt van het schokkendste integriteitsschandaal in de geschiedenis van de EU.

Vrijdag deed de Belgische politie zestien huiszoekingen in verschillende wijken in Brussel. Zes personen werden opgepakt, 600.000 euro in contanten werd in beslag genomen. Kaili is de enige gearresteerde Europarlementarir. Wel werd zaterdagavond een huiszoeking gedaan bij de Belgische Europarlementarir Marc Tarabella, eveneens van de sociaaldemocratische fractie. Zondag liet het Belgische federaal parket weten dat twee personen zijn vrijgelaten en de overige vier worden vervolgd. Onder hen is Kaili.

*Grote sommen geld*

Over de precieze verdenkingen is nog veel onduidelijk: het Belgische parket meldde vrijdag officieel alleen dat er al maanden onderzoek wordt gedaan naar hoe een Golfstaat de economische en politieke beslissingen van het Europees Parlement benvloedt, onder meer via het betalen van grote sommen geld of het aanbieden van grote giften. Belgische media _Knack en Le Soir_ meldden op basis van bronnen bij justitie dat het onderzoek zich in het bijzonder richt op de Italiaan Pier Antonio Panzeri. Hij was tot 2019 sociaaldemocratisch Europarlementarir en is thans hoofd van zijn eigen ngo Fight Impunity, gericht op het bestrijden van mensenrechtenschendingen. Volgens Italiaanse media werden zijn vrouw en dochter in Itali vrijdag eveneens gearresteerd.

In Brussel zoemt rond dat de omkoping mogelijk verband houdt met een stemming komende week, waarin het Europarlement zich zou uitspreken over visa-vrij reizen tussen Qatar en de EU. De stemming is in verband met het onderzoek inmiddels van de agenda gehaald.

Het schandaal is pijnlijk voor de sociaaldemocratische fractie, waar ook de PvdA in zit, nu vrijwel alle verdachten een link met die groep lijken te hebben. Kaili werd vrijdagavond geroyeerd door haar eigen Griekse Socialistische Partij en ook de fractie van de sociaaldemocraten in het Europarlement kondigde direct een schorsing aan. PvdA-Europarlementarir en vicevoorzitter van de sociaaldemocratische fractie Mohammed Chahim spreekt in reactie van een nachtmerrie. Dat dit heeft gespeeld is absoluut onacceptabel. De enige met wiens belangen wij rekening mogen houden is de kiezer.




> "En persoon kan de reputatie van een heel EU-instituut te grabbel gooien: dit laat zien hoe ernstig deze zaak is"
> 
> *Vitor Teixeira*



Lobbywatchers benadrukken tegelijkertijd hoe het schandaal ook iets blootlegt over de kwetsbaarheid van het Europees Parlement voor benvloeding. Dat is geen onbekend probleem: het EP bestaat uit meer dan zevenhonderd personen met een veelvoud aan medewerkers en assistenten, afkomstig uit verschillende politieke culturen. De vrees dat daar makkelijk een zwakke schakel tussen kan zitten, heerst al langer.

*Ethisch systeem*

De onthullingen tonen, zegt Vitor Teixeira, hoe kapot het ethisch systeem in het Europarlement is. Texeira werkt voor de ngo Transparency International en publiceerde onlangs een rapport over het gebrekkige toezicht op lobbyen in het EP. Een gebrek aan regels maakt dat er volgens hem te weinig aandacht is voor de risicos van benvloeding. Plus: de regels die er zijn, worden slecht nageleefd en sancties zijn nog nooit uitgedeeld. Lobbyisten mogen met een pas vrijelijk het parlementsgebouw in, maar met wie ze spreken, is volstrekt onduidelijk. Aan het begin van hun termijn krijgen Europarlementarirs een mailtje dat ze hun ontmoetingen met lobbyisten moeten publiceren. Maar aan monitoring daarvan ontbreekt het totaal.

Daarbij komt nog dat ontmoetingen met vertegenwoordigers van derde landen uitgezonderd zijn van lobbyregels: die worden beschouwd als diplomatieke betrekkingen. Texeira: Maar als Qatar dit doet, kun je ervan uit gaan: dit proberen op zn minst veel meer landen. En dat kan nog wel eens om veel serieuzere zaken gaan.

Zo is het schandaal volgens lobbywatchers een zoveelste alarmsignaal dat de bestaande regels in Brussel niet volstaan. De onthulling dat oud-Eurocommissaris en VVD-politica Neelie Kroes tegen de regels in lobbyde voor taxibedrijf Uber, was daar enkele maanden geleden ook al een illustratie van. Onder andere Transparency International roept al jaren op tot een onafhankelijk ethiekorgaan dat onderzoek kan doen en straffen kan opleggen. Hoewel de voorzitter van de Europese Commissie bij haar aantreden beloofde zon orgaan op te zetten, is dat nog steeds niet gebeurd  tot ongenoegen van lobbywaakhonden en kritische Europarlementarirs. Teixeira vindt dat het EP nu desnoods zelf met een orgaan moet komen. Dit schandaal toont dat we niet meer kunnen wachten. Een persoon kan nu de reputatie van een heel EU-instituut te grabbel gooien - dat toont nu echt de ernst van de zaak.



.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Dit had ik ook helemaal verwacht. Ik was er altijd al vanuit gegaan dat het EP er vooral zit om de eigen zakken te vullen en het persoonlijk belang vr alles gaat. Mooi dat dit eindelijk uitkomt. Deze zaak zal wel het topje van de ijsberg zijn. Met name EP-leden uit (zeer) corrupte EU-lidstaten (de netto ontvangende landen) zijn hier bij betrokken, wat je natuurlijk ook kunt verwachten. En zoals in het artikel staat is er weinig of geen controle. Weer een flinke deuk in het toch al slechte imago van de EU. Dat het corrupte paleis in Brussel nu helemaal mag instorten. Het EP is niet alleen corrupt, het is ook een volstrekt ondemocratisch instituut. Ze hebben zichzelf als instituut binnen Europa een dominante positie aangemeten zonder volksmandaat. De EU deugt niet en is helemaal niet in de morele positie om afzonderlijke lidstaten een veeg uit de pan te geven om wat voor reden dan ook. Dat onder het gewicht van dit verpletterend slechte nieuws de fundamenten onder de EU het zullen begeven. Dit kan niet anders dan het morele gezag van de EU verder ondermijnen. Ik hoop dat dit het begin is van het einde. 


.

----------


## Revisor

*
Column Irene van Staveren*

*Olie-, gas- en agro-lobbys saboteren klimaatbeleid: dat maakt mij echt kwaad*

29 november 2022

Als de koning een staatsbezoek aflegt, gaan er tientallen grote bedrijven mee in de hoop op lucratieve contracten. Ik heb daar geen probleem mee, want het gebeurt openlijk en het ontvangende land wil net zo graag verdienen aan investeringen en handel. Lastig wordt het als er mensenrechten in het geding zijn en de koopman (of de Fifa) het van de dominee wint.

Waar ik echt boos om word, is de enorme bedrijvenlobby tegen milieu- en klimaatbeleid. Dat gebeurt veelal achter de schermen en gaat gepaard met diverse vormen van misleiding (greenwashing), chantage (dreigen naar het buitenland te verhuizen) en omkoping (sponsoring van de jaarlijkse VN-klimaatconferenties).

De net afgesloten klimaatconferentie in Egypte heeft helemaal geen enkele stap vooruit gezet. Dat komt echt niet doordat de landen die daar bijeen waren allemaal zo kortzichtig zijn. Maar wel doordat er 600 lobbyisten van de olie- en gassector aanwezig waren. Die hebben handig gebruikgemaakt van het feit dat landen verdeeld zijn over een aantal zaken.Zoals het tempo van het klimaatbeleid en het feit dat de rijke landen bijna alle uitstoot die de aarde aankan al hebben veroorzaakt, zodat er bijna geen ruimte meer over is voor de ontwikkeling van de arme landen. Wie gaat dat compenseren? De bedrijvenlobby is erin geslaagd om heel wat zand in de raderen van het wereldwijde klimaatbeleid te strooien.
*
Geen plafond maar een open dak*

Helaas is dat hier bij ons niet anders. Tata Steel in IJmuiden heeft succesvol gelobbyd bij de provincie Noord-Holland. Hoe kan het anders dat het nieuwe stikstofplafond voor het bedrijf weliswaar 8 procent lager ligt dan het vorige, maar nog steeds zo ruim is dat het bedrijf geen enkele moeite hoeft te doen om zich eraan te houden? Dat is geen plafond, maar een open dak.

En nu ik het toch over stikstof heb, LTO, de lobbyorganisatie van agrarisch Nederland, is misschien wel de kampioen van de lobby voor het *behoud van de status quo. Al decennia heeft de lobbyclub heel effectief de omslag naar duurzame landbouw tegengehouden. Zodat we nu met een opeenstapeling van urgente problemen zitten. Stikstof, CO2, biodiversiteit en drinkwaterschaarste om er een paar te noemen. De LTO reageert verbaasd en vraagt om verder uitstel.
*
Slootwater*

Die jarenlange lobby is eigenlijk helemaal niet in het belang geweest van de boeren die LTO zegt te vertegenwoordigen. Boeren gaan juist voor de lange termijn. Die hebben vruchtbare grond nodig, slootwater dat niet vervuild is met fosfaat en nitraat, bijen die hun gewassen bevruchten en normale weerpatronen voor de groei van hun gewassen en voor het gras voor hun koeien. Het zou zomaar kunnen dat LTO zelf onderwerp is van de lobby door de agro-industrie, met de kortetermijnbelangen van hun slachterijketens en veevoergiganten.

Wat te doen tegen de lobbykracht van grote bedrijven die tegen het gemeenschappelijke belang ingaan? Transparantie van lobbyclubs zoals de LTO, juist ook voor de eigen boerenachterban, lijkt me een gezond principe. En voor de VN stel ik een verdeling voor van het aantal lobbyorganisaties: maximaal 10 procent voor commercile bedrijven, zodat 90 procent overblijft voor ngos die het algemeen belang dienen.

_Irene van Staveren is hoogleraar ontwikkelingseconomie aan de Erasmus Universiteit.


_https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/olie-gas...waad~b086cd8d/

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5712422

----------


## Revisor

Premier Mark Rutte in de Tweede Kamer tijdens een debat over de Europese top van 15 en 16 december 2022.  ANP

*‘Ook Marokko betrokken bij EU-corruptie’, Rutte: berichten Europees Parlement zeer zorgwekkend*

*De berichten over corruptie binnen het Europees Parlement zijn ‘zeer zorgwekkend’, zegt minister-president Mark Rutte. Een van de verdachten is de Griekse sociaaldemocraat Eva Kaili. Zij was een van de veertien vicevoorzitters van het Europees Parlement (EP). Inmiddels is via de Belgische krant De Morgen bekend geworden dat naast Qatar ook Marokko betrokken is bij benvloeding in het EP.*

Politieke redactie 13-12-22, 23:58 Laatste update: 08:14

Oud-parlementarir Pier Anotonio Panzeri is spilfiguur in de omkoping door Marokko, weten de Belgische media. Ook diens vrouw en dochter waren erbij betrokken, en wilden met de kerst van het geld gezamenlijk op vakantie. Volgens het overleveringsverzoek van Panzeri, dat _De Morgen_ inzag, zijn de giften aan Panzeri's familie afkomstig van de Marokkaanse ambassadeur in Polen, Abderrahim Atmoun. De Marokkaanse ambassade in Warschau kon daar nog niet op het nieuws reageren.

*Zaak voor Belgische justitie

*Het is nu vooral een zaak van de Belgische justitie, aldus premier Rutte gisteren tijdens een debat in de Kamer over de EU-top later deze week. Hij wilde niet verder op de zaak ingaan. Ook over mogelijke gevolgen van de zaak wilde hij niet speculeren. Qatar zou betrokken zijn bij de omkoping van een aantal Europarlementarirs.

Rutte steunt het plan van voorzitter Ursula von der Leyen van de Europese Commissie om een ethische instantie op te richten voor de EU-instellingen. ,,Zo’n instantie is nodig”, aldus de premier. Die past binnen de manier van besturen van de EU en de Nederlandse transparantieagenda, zei hij.

*Omkooppraktijken

*Justitie in Belgi doet al meer dan vier maanden onderzoek naar omkooppraktijken en witwassen in het parlement. Er zijn al verschillende huiszoekingen geweest. Ook zijn kantoren van medewerkers van het parlement uitgekamd. Er is honderdduizenden euro’s aan cash in beslag genomen. Er zijn zes mensen opgepakt van wie twee weer zijn vrijgelaten.

Partijen in de Tweede Kamer pleiten voor meer openheid binnen het Europees Parlement. Een meerderheid wil dat het kabinet in Brussel gaat pleiten voor ‘grondige herziening van de integriteitssystemen’ van de EU-instellingen om zo de transparantie te bevorderen.


https://www.ad.nl/politiek/ook-marok...kend~ac84c068/

----------


## gadjo dilo

Klinkt als muziek in de oren bij extreem rechts. Weer een hoop zetels erbij.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Er wordt in sommige media gesproken van "Qatargate". Dat dekt mijns inzien de lading niet. Je kunt een land of bedrijf niet echt verwijten ambtenaren proberen om te kopen in een poging tot zaken te komen. De corruptie zit in het Europees Parlement in Brussel. Het zou dus geen Qatargate moeten heten, maar EP-gate. En ik denk dat dit het topje van de ijsberg is. De corruptie zal ook wel verder terug gaan in de geschiedenis van het EP en andere Europese instellingen. En lang niet alles zal boven water komen.



.

----------


## Nederlandertje

Niet alleen Qatar maar Marokko ook  :haha:

----------


## Oiseau

> Niet alleen Qatar maar Marokko ook


Volgens mij ben jij corrupt.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Volgens mij ben jij corrupt.


Nee hoor maar dit zegt genoeg.

De Italiaan Francesco Giorgi, partner van de afgezette vicevoorzitter van het Europees Parlement Eva Kaili, heeft schuld bekend in het omkoopschandaal. In de zaak worden nu nog twee andere linkse Europarlementarirs genoemd.

De kranten Le Soir en La Repubblica melden op basis van geheime rechtbankstukken dat Giorgi heeft toegegeven betrokken te zijn bij omkoping door Qatar en Marokko.

----------


## Oiseau

> Nee hoor maar dit zegt genoeg.
> 
> De Italiaan Francesco Giorgi, partner van de afgezette vicevoorzitter van het Europees Parlement Eva Kaili, heeft schuld bekend in het omkoopschandaal. In de zaak worden nu nog twee andere linkse Europarlementarirs genoemd.
> 
> De kranten Le Soir en La Repubblica melden op basis van geheime rechtbankstukken dat Giorgi heeft toegegeven betrokken te zijn bij omkoping door Qatar en Marokko.


Dit zegt genoeg over Europeanen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
O.k., maar _waarvoor_ heeft Qatar europarlementarirs dan omgekocht? Bij de eerste blik op de topic dacht ik (natuurlijk) aan het wereldkampioenschap voetbal, maar ze hebben europarlementarirs niet omgekocht om het naar Qatar te halen, dat zou absurd zijn, en het EP beslist daar niet over.




> In Brussel zoemt rond dat de omkoping mogelijk verband houdt met een stemming komende week, waarin het Europarlement zich zou uitspreken over visa-vrij reizen tussen Qatar en de EU. De stemming is in verband met het onderzoek inmiddels van de agenda gehaald.


Als liberaal kun je tegen grenzen zijn, grenzen zijn een vrijheidsbeperking, maar toch, waar komt dit visa-vrij reizen nu opeens weer vandaan?




> Rutte steunt het plan van voorzitter Ursula von der Leyen van de Europese Commissie om een ethische instantie op te richten voor de EU-instellingen. ,,Zon instantie is nodig, aldus de premier. Die past binnen de manier van besturen van de EU en de Nederlandse transparantieagenda, zei hij.


Ja ja. Organisaties als Transparency International, Corporate Europe Observatory en Alter-EU pleiten daar al 15 jaar voor, de Europese Commissie gaf nooit htuis, maar nu blijkt ook premier Rutte daar voor te zijn.




> Klinkt als muziek in de oren bij extreem rechts. Weer een hoop zetels erbij.


Ruttes standpunt zal wel mede _damage control_ zijn.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Corporate Europe Observatory: EU-corruptieschandaal is slechts de tip van de ijsberg

De Wereld Morgen 13 december 2022


De EU-watchdogorganisatie tegen lobbypraktijken Corporate Europe Observatory beschouwt het recente corruptieschandaal in het Europees Parlement als een directe consequentie van de weigering van de EU-instellingen om strenge regels op te leggen aan de lobbypraktijken van grote industrile sectoren en van repressieve regimes.

----------

